# She got her first one!!!!



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Took my 11 yr old daughter out tonight for her second hunt. We got into the blind about 2:15 and she was taking a nap at about 3:30 

We were ready to get out at about 5:20 .... I already took the arrow out of the crossbow when I hear, "Dad there is a deer!!!!" I look to my left and there was a small deer standing about 20 yards from our ground blind. 

I told her that it was too small but she begged me to "harvest" the deer. After a few minutes of prodding I told her I would try. I replaced the arrow and turned on the red dot. I thought the deer was going to walk away when all of a sudden it turned about 32 yards broadside right in front of us. 

I took the shot and the deer ran about 30 yards and fell. 

She cried she was so excited...... She cried BIG tears of joy. 

When then look out into the field about 10 minutes later and there was a big 8 pointer. 

My daughter first deer was a really nice button buck. 

Cant wait till youth hunt next week. Hope she gets a bigger buck.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

So did you shoot it or did she lol?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a great story!


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

I shot it... she is a year away from being able to shoot yet. You could not convince her though that the little buck wasn't hers. 

>>>>>>Proud Poppa here<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

So how did SHE get her 1st one?


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

You can not shoot, or carry any weapon (crossbow or gun) during the youth hunt. It is just for the kids to hunt. FYI.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Yep .... she is going with a .410 single shot. I just hope the "Hot Pink" stock doesn't scare the other deer off.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

This is a confusing story. One, the dad could of shot the button and have the girl next to him watching, he tags the deer. And two, If "she is a year away from being able to shoot yet." Then how can she get one during youth weekend with a 410?


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Exactly my point. Smells a little fishy to me. Good to get the kids involved, but he even contradicts himself in his post. Hope all is on the up & up.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Pastor Angler said:


> Took my 11 yr old daughter out tonight for her second hunt. We got into the blind about 2:15 and she was taking a nap at about 3:30
> 
> We were ready to get out at about 5:20 .... *I already took the arrow out of the crossbow* when I hear, "Dad there is a deer!!!!" I look to my left and there was a small deer standing about 20 yards from our ground blind.
> 
> ...


What part of the bold do you yahoos not understand? It was her first hunt. I took the shot.... she was IMO as much a part of the hunt as me. 

She isnt ready to shoot a gun .... I feel a year away ..... but we are going to try.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, anytime we can get our kids in the outdoors it is a good thing. Glad to see your daughter enjoyed the time she spent with you and wish her all the luck in the upcoming youth hunt. My boy has been hunting since he was 7 (he is 10 now) and has yet to get his first, hoping this is the year.

Your post was a bit confusing in the wording tho.....not pickin just sayin


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree it is great to get the kids involved as soon as they want you the adult feels they are old enough, kids vary with age. I had no trouble with the first part of your post, you shoot the deer and she watched. It was not youth weekend and it was understood. The confusing part was she is too young to shoot but will be during youth season. And we are not yahoos, your contradicting yourself about your daughter's age and shooting.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

pastor is on the up and up trust me. ive known him for along time. hes the pastor of a church.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone looking for a good Chat Room Attorney? Jeepers guys! How about some encouragement!


----------

